# work shirt tags/labels....heat trans also



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i was thinking about added a work shirt edition to my line and i know the tags in those shirts are pratically sewn in really good. 

not sure if i should keep that tag in and then maybe screenprint my logo/etc underneath it.

i also know that some of the shirts are 65/35 poly/cot so curious if i would then have issues with heat transfers on them...

i really need a work shirt in my line though.... unless anyone knows of any good thick blanks that they use....

b


----------



## Katie Taylor (Nov 29, 2008)

237am said:


> i was thinking about added a work shirt edition to my line and i know the tags in those shirts are pratically sewn in really good.
> 
> not sure if i should keep that tag in and then maybe screenprint my logo/etc underneath it.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't have any issues heat pressing them. By saying they have good tags, are you talking about the neck labels that are sewn on all edges? The best thing to do might be to create your own labels and have them sewn over the original manufacturers label.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

hmmm..... that could work if i cover them..... mybe i can remove the tag then make a larger tag to cover the holes/etc.... not sure if i cover it, if it would be a bit like cutting corners....

trying to brand my line so i have to make sure everything is correct for the release

i'll have to research this more but so far i havent seen any decent blank work shirts that are thick and are blanks.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

237am said:


> i was thinking about added a work shirt edition to my line and i know the tags in those shirts are pratically sewn in really good.
> 
> not sure if i should keep that tag in and then maybe screenprint my logo/etc underneath it.
> 
> ...


I've put plastisol transfers on work shirts and it turned out pretty well. 

If you really have to have them relabeled, I would consider having it professionally done.

I think TSCApparel.com carries work shirts, and they offer relabeling of all the wholesale garments they carry.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks..... i'll look into that... depending on the tag, if it's not a branded tag then i'll leave it....

might get my heat press in a few weeks if all goes well...... so time to burn up some shirts in the process..hhaha



i have had some folks asking me about work shirts so i need to make this happen...

b


----------

